# Tarte Holiday 2013



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Here it is, folks!  Available at Sephora right now. 

















Anything you fancy?  I want that blush palette, myself!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, this is disappointing. I was hoping for a blush set like last year's with some LE colors in it. Well, at least I will be able to resist this brand's holiday collection. There is really nothing here that screams that I just have to have it. For everyone who will be hauling, enjoy!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, this is disappointing. I was hoping for a blush set like last year's with some LE colors in it. Well, at least I will be able to resist this brand's holiday collection. There is really nothing here that screams that I just have to have it. For everyone who will be hauling, enjoy!

You don't like the blush palette?  It has a couple LE colors-- Darling and Crave.  It includes:

4 x 0.158 oz Amazonian 12-hour blushes in Dollface (light pink), Dazzled (soft rose), Darling (nude melon), and Crave (pink peach) 
- 0.158 oz Amazonian clay bronzer in Park Ave Princess 
- Wearable, eco-chic bow bracelet 

Sidenote: I love how it says 'eco-chic' bracelet instead of just saying 'cheap plastic.'


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw this earlier this morning (around midnight) as well. I wish there were lipsurgences again this year &amp; I want the blush palette, but I wish it came individually like last years, but then again, there's like.. .05 more product in the palette. I already have dollface, dazzled &amp; park ave princess, which is why I'm wondering if I should get it for crave &amp; darling, but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw this earlier this morning (around midnight) as well. I wish there were lipsurgences again this year &amp; I want the blush palette, but I wish it came individually like last years, but then again, there's like.. .05 more product in the palette. I already have dollface, dazzled &amp; park ave princess, which is why I'm wondering if I should get it for crave &amp; darling, but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OMGOODNESS! No Lipsurgence set, you're right!  I didn't purchase last year's in hopes that this year's set would have more color variety. Well, poop.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMGOODNESS! No Lipsurgence set, you're right!  I didn't purchase last year's in hopes that this year's set would have more color variety. Well, poop.  
Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only reason why I wish the blushes were split up is that it was easier to gift. I was able to buy an additional blush set last year &amp; split it up into four goody bag gifts. This year, I would have loved to gift the colors I already had if these came individually, but I guess I'll just end up keeping it for myself since I can't break it up! lol


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only reason why I wish the blushes were split up is that it was easier to gift. I was able to buy an additional blush set last year &amp; split it up into four goody bag gifts. This year, I would have loved to gift the colors I already had if these came individually, but I guess I'll just end up keeping it for myself since I can't break it up! lol

Ah, good point. I already have Dollface and Park Ave. Princess, so I am going to pass.  I might spring for a NARS blush palette instead this year!


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 10, 2013)

The fact that the blushes are in a palette is what is keeping me from needing it in my life. I have two of the blushes already as well as the bronzer and I just cannot justify storing another palette for the 2 colors that I don't already have in my collection. I didn't buy the lipsurgence set last year for the same reason as coffeecardigan and darn it, I didn't even notice that there isn't one this year. Yet more support for the rationale that I do not need anything from this LE collection. LOL I need all of the justification I can get because my reasons TO buy something generally win out.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah, good point. I already have Dollface and Park Ave. Princess, so I am going to pass.  I might spring for a NARS blush palette instead this year!
I'm excited for the NARS Guy Boudin One Night Stand palette! Even though they included Orgasm and Laguna.. AGAIN &amp; also Deep Throat, which they have also been making repetitive in the last few palettes.. I want the other three shades in there! lol


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited for the NARS Guy Boudin One Night Stand palette! Even though they included Orgasm and Laguna.. AGAIN &amp; also Deep Throat, which they have also been making repetitive in the last few palettes.. I want the other three shades in there! lol
Oh, I've never seen that before!  Do you know when it's coming out?


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I've never seen that before!  Do you know when it's coming out?
Supposedly November, but it might be late October? They normally say it's November, but releases a few weeks early!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Supposedly November, but it might be late October? They normally say it's November, but releases a few weeks early!

Thanks for letting me know about this.  I have minis of Orgasm and Laguna, but I've been kicking myself for two years for missing out on the Danmari palette.  Now I will happily skip this Tarte blush palette!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The fact that the blushes are in a palette is what is keeping me from needing it in my life. I have two of the blushes already as well as the bronzer and I just cannot justify storing another palette for the 2 colors that I don't already have in my collection. I didn't buy the lipsurgence set last year for the same reason as coffeecardigan and darn it, I didn't even notice that there isn't one this year. Yet more support for the rationale that I do not need anything from this LE collection. LOL I need all of the justification I can get because my reasons TO buy something generally win out.

Good job!   Put your money towards those awesome Sephora Favorites sets.  I'm a little disappointed that there isn't a cheek/bronzer kit this year, but I love everything else.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 10, 2013)

The Thoughtful Treasures Best Sellers one looks like something I might get.





I do not have one of their blushes yet and I have really been wanting to try one, but they are just too much for me full price. $19 for three items is not too bad, especially considering I would be using the last of a gift card to buy it. Ulta has a set with a blush too (different color), but with more items and higher price ($34).


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw this earlier this morning (around midnight) as well. I wish there were lipsurgences again this year &amp; I want the blush palette, but I wish it came individually like last years, but then again, there's like.. .05 more product in the palette. I already have dollface, dazzled &amp; park ave princess, which is why I'm wondering if I should get it for crave &amp; darling, but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




   I was so disappointed when I saw that the only Lipsurgence was a mini in that best sellers kit.  I was really hoping for a Lipsurgence kit.  Oh well.  I'm playing clarinet and saxophone this semester and it's really best not to wear any lip products on the days I play.  I made the mistake of wearing one of my Lipsurgences yesterday and got some of it on my clarinet reed.  It's the only thing I've had it transfer to.  Go figure.  Meh.  Like you, I was hoping that the blushes would be individually-packaged and already have Dollface and Park Avenue Princess.  I may get the blush palette, but if Crave will be available separately, I won't.  *shrugs and walks away*


----------



## internetchick (Sep 10, 2013)

I want the blushes. WANT.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 10, 2013)

time to make a wishlist.. i do agree with most of you guys on the whole blush palette, no lipsurgence set, etc :/ bummer. and that NARS palette is gorgeous. you guys can read more about it on Specktra.


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Thoughtful Treasures Best Sellers one looks like something I might get.





I do not have one of their blushes yet and I have really been wanting to try one, but they are just too much for me full price. $19 for three items is not too bad, especially considering I would be using the last of a gift card to buy it. Ulta has a set with a blush too (different color), but with more items and higher price ($34).

This is the one I have the most interest in. I love that it's a limited edition blush (so, one I don't have - I have 2 of teh ones in teh blush palette, which wouldnt be an issue if they were separate blushes as I could easily gift those) and the Lip Surgence will fit nicely in just about any purse that I have. I'm a little bummed that there isn't a lip set this year, and am underwhelmed by the large set.


----------



## Seven (Sep 10, 2013)

I want to get the blush set to give as a gift, but as someone mentioned there's the NARS One Night Stand palette coming up. She already has the Danmari and both Pierre Hardy blushes plus other singles. I should probably stop gifting her blush. LOL I tried Tarte blush for the first time in July and have to say I'm impressed. Tarte is stealing my NARS gaze.


----------



## glitteraddict (Sep 10, 2013)

I might get the blush set. But I have to say, last years Tarte sets were WAY better!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 10, 2013)

Tarte's "Carried Away" holiday set last year was my first dive into makeup obsession... I have to say, I'm more impressed with this year's "Tarte of Giving" set.  I love that the case is an actual travel beauty case with a hanger and the eyeshadows shades are perfect for professional settings!  

The only thing I still use from last year's set is the blush brush and the finishing powder.  Last year's lip glosses made my lips peel and the blush is definitely not good for my skin tone.  The eyeshadows was too colorful.  

I may have to get this set because I like the eyeshadow shades, the eye creams, the blush, and cheek tint.  Does anyone know if the formula for the maracuja lip glosses have changed so they're more hydrating and doesn't make your skin peel?!


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm interested in the blush set and possibly the 3 piece set. I'm a sucker for the holiday sets.


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 11, 2013)

Just an FYI, there is a three blush set with a brush in a kit at tartecosmetics.com that is more like the blush set from last year. Perhaps Sephora and Ulta will carry this set as well. I will definitely be purchasing this one as this was more what I had in mind when it comes to a blush offering for the holidays. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an FYI, there is a three blush set with a brush in a kit at tartecosmetics.com that is more like the blush set from last year. Perhaps Sephora and Ulta will carry this set as well. I will definitely be purchasing this one as this was more what I had in mind when it comes to a blush offering for the holidays. Happy shopping everyone!
Good eye!  Here is what Tarte's website is offering:


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 11, 2013)

I want that lipsurgence set!


----------



## coralpeonies (Sep 11, 2013)

NOOOOO! Just when I thought I've escaped the Tarte and Urban Decay holiday sets this year LOL. Well I guess I'll have some new pretties to play with very soon...


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coralpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NOOOOO! Just when I thought I've escaped the Tarte and Urban Decay holiday sets this year LOL. Well I guess I'll have some new pretties to play with very soon...





Seriously... and Too Faced hasn't even shown theirs yet!


----------



## coralpeonies (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seriously... and Too Faced hasn't even shown theirs yet!
I'm also looking out for Bite's lipstick set. I have an obvious problem XD.

But really I'm loving that lipsurgence set. 4 tints and 4 mattes, all new colors! Cute minis are great for me since I've never finished a full sized lip product with the exception of lip balms.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coralpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also looking out for Bite's lipstick set. I have an obvious problem XD.

But really I'm loving that lipsurgence set. 4 tints and 4 mattes, all new colors! Cute minis are great for me since I've never finished a full sized lip product with the exception of lip balms.

I may spring for the bite set, too!  I'm liking their products.


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an FYI, there is a three blush set with a brush in a kit at tartecosmetics.com that is more like the blush set from last year. Perhaps Sephora and Ulta will carry this set as well. I will definitely be purchasing this one as this was more what I had in mind when it comes to a blush offering for the holidays. Happy shopping everyone!
Good eye!  Here is what Tarte's website is offering:
















Why can't I find these?  Gah.  WANT!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Why can't I find these?  Gah.  WANT!

They're on Tarte's site: http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-shop-holiday-2013


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh man... That lip set is calling my name!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Why can't I find these?  Gah.  WANT!

They're on Tarte's site: http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-shop-holiday-2013


YES!!!!  Thank you!!!  Hopefully, the Lipsurgence set will be back in stock soon.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 11, 2013)

I want the blushes, but they're even smaller than last years set? Last year, each blush was 0.10 oz &amp; this year, it's 0.05 oz. If they were bigger, I probably would get it, but I don't know.. it's pretty steep since it's around the same price as lasts years &amp; there was four + double the size compared to this year! The lipsurgences though, I want because I have been wanting them to have a set for mattes &amp; since half of them are matte, I don't mind at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 11, 2013)

If the LipSurgence set hits Sephora, I'll get it. If not, I won't. I'm working my purchases to make sure the largest number possible hit Sephora so I can hit Rouge. Based on the Urban Decay holiday sets, I'll probably manage it since I know those won't be the only things I get between now and the end if the year. I still want an all-chunky Smouldereyes set!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want the blushes, but they're even smaller than last years set? *Last year, each blush was 0.10 oz &amp; this year, it's 0.05 oz. If they were bigger, I probably would get it, but I don't know..* it's pretty steep since it's around the same price as lasts years &amp; there was four + double the size compared to this year! The lipsurgences though, I want because I have been wanting them to have a set for mattes &amp; since half of them are matte, I don't mind at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Size of compacts would never deter me... Unless they start putting out foil samples of blush or something ridiculously stupid.  It would have been cool of them to lower the price though.

I have never hit pan on a blush before.  And I'm getting pretty close after 3 years of working on my Lancome palette.  But seriously, if they reduced the size of the blush compact, they're only doing me a favor since I have so many blushes, so it's likely I'll throw it out before I ever finish it.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 12, 2013)

The lipsurgence set is on Sephora.com: http://www.sephora.com/pure-delights-8-piece-lipsurgence-lip-set-P382570?skuId=1553726

Also, Tarte will be a QVC TSV on Sept. 24: http://tartecosmetics.com/page/qvc-beauty-without-boundaries?utm_source=Referral&amp;utm_medium=YouTube&amp;utm_campaign=TSV+Preview


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 12, 2013)

> Good eye! Â Here is what Tarte's website is offering:


 I'm loving the blush and the brush sets. I already have 2 of Tarte's bamboo brushes and love them both. I'll definitely be looking in to these treats!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 12, 2013)

i am so excited about the lipsurgance set this year! Last year's set had several lip lusters, which I'm not as crazy about.  I was crossing my fingers for more matte this year.  Also, for some reason I feel less guilty because they are (a little more than) half sizes!

I actually already broke down and purchased the blush palette!  Last year I actually held off because they were individual blushes, I was more likely to lose them! (ONE of my friends even wears makeup, and we have a tradition of giving nail related gifts to each other.)  It'll be here on Friday and then I can post pics!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 12, 2013)

How quick do you think the lipsurgence set will go? I want it noooooow.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How quick do you think the lipsurgence set will go? I want it noooooow.

I would get it asap, honestly. If memory serves me well, the Lipsurgences are always one of the first sets to go!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to wait and see what UD puts out before making my decision this year.

the UD Holiday sets are up on their website too...

http://www.urbandecay.com/what%27s-new


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 12, 2013)

is it sad that I have all the brushes in the brush set


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm trying to decide if I need the blush palette, I already have one of the blushes and the bronzer....


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying to decide if I need the blush palette, I already have one of the blushes and the bronzer....

I'm in the same boat.  I decided to wait for the November-ish NARS blush palette instead!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it sad that I have all the brushes in the brush set

Ha! I have several Tarte brushes, too.  I really like them!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 12, 2013)

The packaging this year is so nice!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif











The packaging this year is so nice!

Ooh!  Are you gonna swatch?


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif











The packaging this year is so nice!

It's beautiful!


----------



## FacesbySAM (Sep 12, 2013)

OMG.  Now I want it all.  I think Tarte is my favorite makeup line of all time.  If I could only use one brand for the rest of my life, it would probably bit Tarte.  Ahhhh.... *lusting after that makeup*


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FacesbySAM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG.  Now I want it all.  I think Tarte is my favorite makeup line of all time.  If I could only use one brand for the rest of my life, it would probably bit Tarte.  Ahhhh.... *lusting after that makeup*
I'm the same way. I love their brand!


----------



## glitteraddict (Sep 12, 2013)

*I just saw this year's  lipsurgence set. It is a must have item!  It has 4 mattes and 4 lip tints. The lustres were just OK last year- kind of sheer and not worth paying full price for. LOVED the  matte one in "exposed".*


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Sep 12, 2013)

Just spotted these on the Sephora website!http://www.sephora.com/pure-delights-8-piece-lipsurgence-lip-set-P382570?skuId=1553726


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 12, 2013)

@ yaya:thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys! The Tart Lipsurgence set is now available on Tarte.com -- also, if you sign up for the newsletter (i'm sure most of you have already...go ahead and use one of the many dummy email addresses to get an extra 20% 



 I do it. No shame) You'll get 20% off and that also applies to the holiday kits. The lip kit ends up being $27.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys! The Tart Lipsurgence set is now available on Tarte.com -- also, if you sign up for the newsletter (i'm sure most of you have already...go ahead and use one of the many dummy email addresses to get an extra 20% 



 I do it. No shame) You'll get 20% off and that also applies to the holiday kits. The lip kit ends up being $27.
I purchased the blush set &amp; the blush in Empowered! I'm probably going to order the lipsurgence on Sephora since I want it be Rouge lol


----------



## Seven (Sep 16, 2013)

How quickly did the Lipsurgence set sell out last year? I'm trying to wait until my Oct paycheck. 



 Gosh they always rush the holidays.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How quickly did the Lipsurgence set sell out last year? I'm trying to wait until my Oct paycheck. 



 Gosh they always rush the holidays.

QVC had a version of the holiday lipsurgence set last year (I think theirs was a bit different than Sephora's). I brought the QVC set in mid-December. The Sephora version sold out before then.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 16, 2013)

I kind of want the Lip Surgence set, but I also really want to try one of their blushes, too. I will probably wait too long to make up my mind to spend the money and then they will be gone anyway so my mind will be made for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I purchased the blush set &amp; the blush in Empowered! I'm probably going to order the lipsurgence on Sephora since I want it be Rouge lol

You will LOVE Empowered.  I bought it last month and I've worn it nonstop.


----------



## BagLady (Sep 16, 2013)

So excited. My Lipsurgence set was delivered today. I've never tried them before so I couldn't resist the set.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You will LOVE Empowered.  I bought it last month and I've worn it nonstop. 
Thanks for letting me know! I could not find much about it online so I was hoping someone here loves it!


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So excited. My Lipsurgence set was delivered today. I've never tried them before so I couldn't resist the set. 


So cute! Swatches please! (only if you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
QVC had a version of the holiday lipsurgence set last year (I think theirs was a bit different than Sephora's). I brought the QVC set in mid-December. The Sephora version sold out before then.
Yup, I think only one shade was different from the Sephora set in the QVC one.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 17, 2013)

They have their lipgloss set on Ulta, just like how there was an exclusive Ulta Tarte lip gloss set last Holiday!

8 mini glosses &amp; clutch for $32


----------



## gemstone (Sep 17, 2013)

Swatches of the lipsurgence set


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Swatches of the lipsurgence set

Pretty! A lot of peach and pink. What's your opinion of them? (thanks for swatching)


----------



## stefflg79 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty! Does anyone know if this is an online only sale, or does Sephora sell in store as well.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stefflg79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty! Does anyone know if this is an online only sale, or does Sephora sell in store as well.

They usually come in stores!


----------



## imelysa (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Swatches of the lipsurgence set



oooh i cant wait to get mine!

are 4 matte and 4 glossy? its kinda hard to tell. i like that bright raspberry one!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 18, 2013)

L



> Good eye! Â Here is what Tarte's website is offering:


 Looking forward for its availability in sephora, can't wait!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 18, 2013)

How pigmented or sheer are the Lip Surgences? I think the set might be a little much for me, but they have that $19 set at Sephora and I am still sitting on $18 left on a giftcard. The color in that set is called Energy and described as Etherial Pink. Does anyone know if it shimmery or matte?

Well I found one set of swatches: http://x0xshesparklesx0x.blogspot.com/2013/09/swatch-review-tarte-thoughtful.html


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How pigmented or sheer are the Lip Surgences? I think the set might be a little much for me, but they have that $19 set at Sephora and I am still sitting on $18 left on a giftcard. The color in that set is called Energy and described as Etherial Pink. Does anyone know if it shimmery or matte?

Well I found one set of swatches: http://x0xshesparklesx0x.blogspot.com/2013/09/swatch-review-tarte-thoughtful.html

I would say they are sheer but buildable.  The deeper colors can be almost opaque if you layer it up!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How pigmented or sheer are the Lip Surgences? I think the set might be a little much for me, but they have that $19 set at Sephora and I am still sitting on $18 left on a giftcard. The color in that set is called Energy and described as Etherial Pink. Does anyone know if it shimmery or matte?

Well I found one set of swatches: http://x0xshesparklesx0x.blogspot.com/2013/09/swatch-review-tarte-thoughtful.html
Personally, I feel that the matte colors are more pigmented than the non-matte shades. I only had an issue w 1 shade that barely showed up on me but overall I felt like it was worth the $.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How pigmented or sheer are the Lip Surgences? I think the set might be a little much for me, but they have that $19 set at Sephora and I am still sitting on $18 left on a giftcard. The color in that set is called Energy and described as Etherial Pink. Does anyone know if it shimmery or matte?

Well I found one set of swatches: http://x0xshesparklesx0x.blogspot.com/2013/09/swatch-review-tarte-thoughtful.html
I have the full size "energy" lip surgence.  It is very sheer, no sparkles.  It is supposed to be pH based to your lips.  It typically shows up as a bright sheer pink on most people, and the more you layer it on, the darker/hotter pink it becomes.  It has never turned clownish on me though, and I get lots of compliments when I do wear it.

I really like it, color wise.  I'm not the hugest fan of the lip surgence formula, no matter the color, because it tends to dry my lips out by the end of the day.


----------



## juk723 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got the Off the Cuff Palette today. Was initially worried that they would be too deep in color, but I think I love them! The cuff is cute too IMO



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/210669/width/350/height/700[/img] I posted this on my Instagram (I referenced that I used Sephora gift cards from shopkick and groupon)


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Got the Off the Cuff Palette today. Was initially worried that they would be too deep in color, but I think I love them! The cuff is cute too IMO
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/210669/width/350/height/700[/img] I posted this on my Instagram (I referenced that I used Sephora gift cards from shopkick and groupon)


 What is shop kick?


----------



## juk723 (Sep 18, 2013)

Shopkick is an app that rewards you for shopping. For example:,you can get points/kicks for going to Target, Best Buy, etc And then you can redeem those points/kicks from places like Target, Starbucks, Sephora, Macy's, etc


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Sep 18, 2013)

I want the Tarte of Giving collectors set but I don't have the cash. :'(... I'm hoping that they will have one left at Christmas time (one can wish, right?).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2013)

> Personally, I feel that the matte colors are more pigmented than the non-matte shades. I only had an issue w 1 shade that barely showed up on me but overall I felt like it was worth the $.


 The matte shades are definitely more pigmented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Got the Off the Cuff Palette today. Was initially worried that they would be too deep in color, but I think I love them! The cuff is cute too IMO
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/210669/width/350/height/700[/img] I posted this on my Instagram (I referenced that I used Sephora gift cards from shopkick and groupon)


 Ahh, this is so pretty! I can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 18, 2013)

So I kept forgetting to wash them off and this is what they look like! Each swatch was a single swipe only. Also: The colors are much richer on the lips than they are on my arm, also!


----------



## imelysa (Sep 18, 2013)

i got mine today! i just tried the one im wearing is "destined" and it was destined to be mine LOL, i absolutely love the matte feel.

i highly recommend them.

i have a full size lipluster which inspired me to order these and im very happy I did.

going through a lip obsession at the moment, i also ordered on echemist.co.uk the bourjois color boost lip crayons, those are amazing as well.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



i got mine today! i just tried the one im wearing is "destined" and it was destined to be mine LOL, i absolutely love the matte feel.

i highly recommend them.

i have a full size lipluster which inspired me to order these and im very happy I did.

going through a lip obsession at the moment, i also ordered on echemist.co.uk the bourjois color boost lip crayons, those are amazing as well.

destined is a really pretty color on you!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



i got mine today! i just tried the one im wearing is "destined" and it was destined to be mine LOL, i absolutely love the matte feel.

i highly recommend them.

i have a full size lipluster which inspired me to order these and im very happy I did.

going through a lip obsession at the moment, i also ordered on echemist.co.uk the bourjois color boost lip crayons, those are amazing as well.

That color looks fantastic on you!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2013)

> i got mine today! i just tried the one im wearing is "destined" and it was destined to be mine LOL, i absolutely love the matte feel. i highly recommend them. i have a full size lipluster which inspired me to order these and im very happy I did. going through a lip obsession at the moment, i also ordered on echemist.co.uk the bourjois color boost lip crayons, those are amazing as well.


 Wow! That's a gorgeous shade on you. I've heard really great things about the Bourjois and my UK friend is sending me a bunch of other things (package is coming in a week or 2). Can't wait to try them out. Rimmel also launched JUMBO pencils in the UK &amp; i'm getting those as well.. Have you tried the Bourjois (if so what shade)?


----------



## imelysa (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks guys. i still have to see how it does with my coffee test lol i always take coffee to work and some lipsticks just dont survive, we shall see haha

yes the bourjois is amazing!! i wanna say those are my favorite yet. i have the shades red sunrise and peach on the beach.... hope they come out with more colorsss.....you get much more product for less money and the quality is amazing. youre gonna love them... i need to look these rimmel ones up...im addicted to all "lip crayon" style lip products


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks guys. i still have to see how it does with my coffee test lol i always take coffee to work and some lipsticks just dont survive, we shall see haha

yes the bourjois is amazing!! i wanna say those are my favorite yet. i have the shades red sunrise and peach on the beach.... hope they come out with more colorsss.....you get much more product for less money and the quality is amazing. youre gonna love them... i need to look these rimmel ones up...im addicted to all "lip crayon" style lip products

ahh i can't wait then! if i like red sunrise and fuschia libre then i'll get peach on the beach and orange punch! i'm like you and i'm so addicted to jumbo lip pencils


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw this earlier this morning (around midnight) as well. I wish there were lipsurgences again this year &amp; I want the blush palette, but I wish it came individually like last years, but then again, there's like.. .05 more product in the palette. I already have dollface, dazzled &amp; park ave princess, which is why I'm wondering if I should get it for crave &amp; darling, but we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Check tarte's website...there is a blush set like last year but it comes with 3 and a brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 19, 2013)

Ulta's palette version is up!  I think I love it. Sixteen eyeshadows, four blushes, three glosses, $48.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta's palette version is up!  I think I love it. Sixteen eyeshadows, four blushes, three glosses, $48.
Wow, that looks awesome! I might have to get it.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that looks awesome! I might have to get it.

Me too!  I am just a little concerned about Tarte's shadow pigmentation.  I'll have to wait for reviews!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ulta's palette version is up!  I think I love it. Sixteen eyeshadows, four blushes, three glosses, $48.
Wow, those blushes are full sized too. Impressive.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Check tarte's website...there is a blush set like last year but it comes with 3 and a brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I already ordered last week &amp; it's coming this Saturday!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



i got mine today! i just tried the one im wearing is "destined" and it was destined to be mine LOL, i absolutely love the matte feel.

i highly recommend them.

i have a full size lipluster which inspired me to order these and im very happy I did.

going through a lip obsession at the moment, i also ordered on echemist.co.uk the bourjois color boost lip crayons, those are amazing as well.
That color looks great on you.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 20, 2013)

Kind of waiting for Sephora to change to have at least 2 samples I actually want to try and/or a 100 point item that I really want too. Perfume is usually not my thing and different skincare not so much either other than masks and scrubs. The Lavanila Grapefruit might be okay though. Or maybe a weekly special that I want? Something extra, anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realize I may be waiting a while. Or I may just go to the Sephora when I visit my parents so I do not have to pay shipping at least. But I am planning on getting Thoughtful Treasures at some point ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They should have it in stores, too, right?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 20, 2013)

YOU GUYS. I just received a 20% off coupon for Ulta and an invitation to sneak peek their new website.  I have the Lipsurgence set and the Gorgeous Getaways palette in my cart, just waiting to implode my bank account. I wish there was a Tarte gift, but no luck this week. What to do!  Last year, the Tarte sets sold like crazy.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to vent a little, don't mind me. I ordered the Tarte Lipsurgence set the day it came out on Sephora, and had it shipped to my P.O. box. Well, the online tracking shows that it was delivered on Monday, but when I went today to pick up my packages, there was no sign of it. I've been looking forward to the set for a week and a half now, and now I don't even know what's going to happen.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to vent a little, don't mind me. I ordered the Tarte Lipsurgence set the day it came out on Sephora, and had it shipped to my P.O. box. Well, the online tracking shows that it was delivered on Monday, but when I went today to pick up my packages, there was no sign of it. I've been looking forward to the set for a week and a half now, and now I don't even know what's going to happen.

Oh no!  Sephora has great customer service; can you contact them about the situation?  I'm sure they would reship it for you! Still, poo on having to wait so long.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to vent a little, don't mind me. I ordered the Tarte Lipsurgence set the day it came out on Sephora, and had it shipped to my P.O. box. Well, the online tracking shows that it was delivered on Monday, but when I went today to pick up my packages, there was no sign of it. I've been looking forward to the set for a week and a half now, and now I don't even know what's going to happen.

Oh no!  Sephora has great customer service; can you contact them about the situation?  I'm sure they would reship it for you! Still, poo on having to wait so long.

The clerk told me that she wouldn't be able to check out the tracking, so I called and left the package number and my contact info with the manager, who was in a meeting at the time. I'll wait and see what he can do. I'm just a little worried that both the USPS and Sephora will say that the online tracking says Delivered, so there's no proof that I never got the package.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The clerk told me that she wouldn't be able to check out the tracking, so I called and left the package number and my contact info with the manager, who was in a meeting at the time. I'll wait and see what he can do. I'm just a little worried that both the USPS and Sephora will say that the online tracking says Delivered, so there's no proof that I never got the package.
Something similar to this just recently happened to me with my wedding album. It was a nightmare but the mailing companies have loss prevention and quality control. Stay calm. Just make sure you continue to follow up, even if that means calling everyday 2-3 times per day. It's exactly what I had to do but eventaully someone will take responsibility.

When a huge company like Sephora is contracting with USPS to ship their merchandise, they are set up with insurance and processes for what happens in situations like this.

Let us know how it goes. If all else fails write a letter to corporate Sephora. Another option would be calling the VIB hotline number and letting them know what happened. One time I ordered some makeup and it was crushed upon arrival, I called and they immediately fixed it.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The clerk told me that she wouldn't be able to check out the tracking, so I called and left the package number and my contact info with the manager, who was in a meeting at the time. I'll wait and see what he can do. I'm just a little worried that both the USPS and Sephora will say that the online tracking says Delivered, so there's no proof that I never got the package.
Something similar to this just recently happened to me with my wedding album. It was a nightmare but the mailing companies have loss prevention and quality control. Stay calm. Just make sure you continue to follow up, even if that means calling everyday 2-3 times per day. It's exactly what I had to do but eventaully someone will take responsibility.

When a huge company like Sephora is contracting with USPS to ship their merchandise, they are set up with insurance and processes for what happens in situations like this.

Let us know how it goes. If all else fails write a letter to corporate Sephora. Another option would be calling the VIB hotline number and letting them know what happened. One time I ordered some makeup and it was crushed upon arrival, I called and they immediately fixed it.

Thank you for this, it was very reassuring. I will keep calling.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 21, 2013)

> The clerk told me that she wouldn't be able to check out the tracking, so I called and left the package number and my contact info with the manager, who was in a meeting at the time. I'll wait and see what he can do. I'm just a little worried that both the USPS and Sephora will say that the online tracking says Delivered, so there's no proof that I never got the package.


 I always have that problem with USPS that I've grown tired to be following it up each time. Besides, after they appeared "delivered" on their website, mail/parcels/packages arrive to my doorstep 3-5 weekdays later. A test to my patience! But you could just imagine the stress it gaves me on my precious purchases


----------



## nillabee (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Tarte holiday collection, specifically the Gorgeous Getaway Palette, is actually in the Ulta stores? Ugh I just can't decide between the Sephora travel or the Ulta one lol...


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the Tarte holiday collection, specifically the Gorgeous Getaway Palette, is actually in the Ulta stores? Ugh I just can't decide between the Sephora travel or the Ulta one lol...

I was at Ulta and Sephora Friday to see if they had any holiday kits in store, and neither of them did. Ulta did have the Black Market set at the check out line.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the Tarte holiday collection, specifically the Gorgeous Getaway Palette, is actually in the Ulta stores? Ugh I just can't decide between the Sephora travel or the Ulta one lol...

I think the Ulta version is superior to the Sephora version.  More blushes, less lip glosses, same amount of eyeshadows, and logical design.  It will look adorable on a vanity!  I can never seem to find the sets at Ulta, but I prefer to shop online.  Ebates, free samples, and a guarantee that no one has put their fingers in my product. 

  Has anyone ordered the big Tarte sets yet?  Let me live vicariously through you for a bit!


----------



## nillabee (Sep 22, 2013)

I did see that Ulta had the UD Vice and Shattered case.  I almost got the Shattered case but the more I thought about it, I wasn't really impressed.  I've been in love with Tarte lately. 

coffeecardigan...do you really think the Ulta kit is superior?  I've never tried the lip gloss but I love Tarte's blushes and their eyeshadow boxes.  Also, I totally agree with the no fingers in the product!!  That drives me CRAZY!!  I'm almost convinced to order the Ulta set.  For some reason, I just like to see the product in person.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did see that Ulta had the UD Vice and Shattered case.  I almost got the Shattered case but the more I thought about it, I wasn't really impressed.  I've been in love with Tarte lately. 

coffeecardigan...do you really think the Ulta kit is superior?  I've never tried the lip gloss but I love Tarte's blushes and their eyeshadow boxes.  Also, I totally agree with the no fingers in the product!!  That drives me CRAZY!!  I'm almost convinced to order the Ulta set.  For some reason, I just like to see the product in person.

Thanks for the help!

I do, and here's why- Tarte glosses are, in my opinion, too sheer and sticky for me.  Not crap products by any means, but I'd rather have three full-sized glosses than several small ones anyway.  I also love the variety in blushes that the Ulta set has!  I agree with you though- I want to see and swatch the darn thing in person before committing!  A least see a review!


----------



## nillabee (Sep 22, 2013)

> I do, and here's why- Tarte glosses are, in my opinion, too sheer and sticky for me. Â Not crap products by any means, but I'd rather have three full-sized glosses than several small ones anyway. Â I also love the variety in blushes that the Ulta set has! Â I agree with you though- I want to see and swatch the darn thing in person before committing! Â A least see a review!


 You totally have me convinced to order this set. I was able to stop by Ulta tonight and of course they didn't have it and they didn't know when it would come in. I got a kit from Ulta two weeks ago that had blush, eye shadow box, eyeliner, and mascara and I adore every product. So with that being said I think this palette would be a hit without seeing swatches or seeing it in person lol... right? But like you, I wanted to live vicariously through someone too... Plus I hate ordering because I can hardly wait for it to come in!! (And am always scared the product will be crushed etc)


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You totally have me convinced to order this set. I was able to stop by Ulta tonight and of course they didn't have it and they didn't know when it would come in. I got a kit from Ulta two weeks ago that had blush, eye shadow box, eyeliner, and mascara and I adore every product. So with that being said I think this palette would be a hit without seeing swatches or seeing it in person lol... right? But like you, I wanted to live vicariously through someone too... Plus I hate ordering because I can hardly wait for it to come in!! (And am always scared the product will be crushed etc)

If you don't like it, you can return it!  Keep in mind that Tarte's eyeshadows have a sheerer formula than say, Urban Decay or Inglot.  They are buildable and blendable without many of the chemicals found in most formulas.  I have a 20% off coupon that I am going to use!  I hope you love it if you get it!  (Was your kit an Ulta brand?)


----------



## nillabee (Sep 23, 2013)

> If you don't like it, you can return it! Â Keep in mind that Tarte's eyeshadows have a sheerer formula than say, Urban Decay or Inglot. Â They are buildable and blendable without many of the chemicals found in most formulas. Â I have a 20% off coupon that I am going to use! Â I hope you love it if you get it! Â (Was your kit an Ulta brand?)


 Yes it was the Fresh Outlook Collection by Tarte and the whole kit was awesome...and I'm kind of picky about makeup, but seriously have loved everything in this kit...the eyeshadow box blends beautifully. I swatched the Aaualillies palette and never bought it, and kicked myself for that, so I think I will be getting the Gorgeous Getaway set. I didn't get the 20% off coupon. I should have with as much $ as I spend in there lol!! Are you getting it????


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes it was the Fresh Outlook Collection by Tarte and the whole kit was awesome...and I'm kind of picky about makeup, but seriously have loved everything in this kit...the eyeshadow box blends beautifully. I swatched the Aaualillies palette and never bought it, and kicked myself for that, so I think I will be getting the Gorgeous Getaway set. I didn't get the 20% off coupon. I should have with as much $ as I spend in there lol!! Are you getting it????

Ah yes, with the blush in Achiote?  I love that one!  I got a random coupon (maybe because I am Platinum?) and I am trying to justify getting it.  I have so many eyeshadow palettes, it's ridiculous.  I really want the UD Face Case in Shattered and the Tarte Lipsurgence set, too.  And the NARS blush palette come November!  Someone stop me.  I need swatches before I commit.


----------



## nillabee (Sep 23, 2013)

> Ah yes, with the blush in Achiote? Â I love that one! Â I got a random coupon (maybe because I am Platinum?) and I am trying to justify getting it. Â I have so many eyeshadow palettes, it's ridiculous. Â I really want the UD Face Case in Shattered and the Tarte Lipsurgence set, too. Â And the NARS blush palette come November! Â Someone stop me. Â I need swatches before I commit.


 Yes, that's the one! I love it. I also got the Too Faced kit as well. I'm platinum too but I had a 20% off coupon back in August. Would have much rather had the coupon now!!! I had the shattered face case in my hand last week and put it back...lol. I did buy the Lorac Dazzling Dozen that day bc it was such a good deal. I was going to do a no buy for awhile but I just can't with all the awesome stuff coming out. I'm excited for Too Faced too lol. Someone needs to stop me too!!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, that's the one! I love it. I also got the Too Faced kit as well. I'm platinum too but I had a 20% off coupon back in August. Would have much rather had the coupon now!!! I had the shattered face case in my hand last week and put it back...lol. I did buy the Lorac Dazzling Dozen that day bc it was such a good deal. I was going to do a no buy for awhile but I just can't with all the awesome stuff coming out. I'm excited for Too Faced too lol. Someone needs to stop me too!!!

How do you like the Lorac set?  I was tempted, but all that depotting... whew!


----------



## nillabee (Sep 23, 2013)

> How do you like the Lorac set? Â I was tempted, but all that depotting... whew!Â


 I actually haven't even used it yet lol. I just figured I couldn't go wrong with that kit. It had amazing reviews and the swatches were beautiful. I'm gonna try to use it this week!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 24, 2013)

Musings of a Muse posted HD pics of the Gorgeous Getaways palette!  I need it. NOW!

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/tarte-gorgeous-getaways-portable-palette-set.html


----------



## LindaD (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The clerk told me that she wouldn't be able to check out the tracking, so I called and left the package number and my contact info with the manager, who was in a meeting at the time. I'll wait and see what he can do. I'm just a little worried that both the USPS and Sephora will say that the online tracking says Delivered, so there's no proof that I never got the package.
Something similar to this just recently happened to me with my wedding album. It was a nightmare but the mailing companies have loss prevention and quality control. Stay calm. Just make sure you continue to follow up, even if that means calling everyday 2-3 times per day. It's exactly what I had to do but eventaully someone will take responsibility.

When a huge company like Sephora is contracting with USPS to ship their merchandise, they are set up with insurance and processes for what happens in situations like this.

Let us know how it goes. If all else fails write a letter to corporate Sephora. Another option would be calling the VIB hotline number and letting them know what happened. One time I ordered some makeup and it was crushed upon arrival, I called and they immediately fixed it.

Thank you for this, it was very reassuring. I will keep calling.

In case anyone was wondering, I've been calling the post office every day and each time they say they can't find it, then ask me for the tracking number and my contact info and tell me that they'll call back the next morning, and then not call. I just called the Rouge hotline and they are reshipping the Lipsurgence set to my house.


----------



## nillabee (Sep 24, 2013)

> Musings of a Muse posted HD pics of the Gorgeous Getaways palette! Â I need it. NOW! http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/tarte-gorgeous-getaways-portable-palette-set.html


 I saw this yesterday and it has sealed the deal. I'm getting the kit... I can't stop thinking about it. I was trying to wait for it to be available in store but I heard it won't be in Ulta until October. I don't know whether to wait or order it. I want it ASAP!!


----------



## nillabee (Sep 24, 2013)

> In case anyone was wondering, I've been calling the post office every day and each time they say they can't find it, then ask me for the tracking number and my contact info and tell me that they'll call back the next morning, and then not call. I just called the Rouge hotline and they are reshipping the Lipsurgence set to my house.


 That's great!!! Do you like the lipsurgence? I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Musings of a Muse posted HD pics of the Gorgeous Getaways palette!  I need it. NOW!

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/tarte-gorgeous-getaways-portable-palette-set.html

Whyyyyyyyyy did you have to post that?  I've had a rough month and have been engaging it far too much retail therapy.  I really don't need to add another $50 purchase.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whyyyyyyyyy did you have to post that?  I've had a rough month and have been engaging it far too much retail therapy.  I really don't need to add another $50 purchase.  




 

I know, I know!  I feel you, girl.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone was wondering, I've been calling the post office every day and each time they say they can't find it, then ask me for the tracking number and my contact info and tell me that they'll call back the next morning, and then not call. I just called the Rouge hotline and they are reshipping the Lipsurgence set to my house.

Good!!!  I was wondering about that.  I'm sorry that you didn't get it sooner.


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whyyyyyyyyy did you have to post that?  I've had a rough month and have been engaging it far too much retail therapy.  I really don't need to add another $50 purchase.  





 

I know, I know!  I feel you, girl. 







Gahhhhhh!  That bottom left palette is screaming my name, slapping me in the face every time I glance at the tab and yelling, "BUUYYYY MEEEEEE!!!!"

  I have a feeling I'm going to lose this battle.


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tarte--really--why on earth did you pick bows to place on all of your packaging?? I am going to HAVE to get them all now!! They are all so cute and I really like eyeshadows!! Well there goes all my money! Lol



> Gahhhhhh! Â That bottom left palette is screaming my name, slapping me in the face every time I glance at the tab and yelling, "BUUYYYY MEEEEEE!!!!" Â  I have a feeling I'm going to lose this battle.


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tarte--really--why on earth did you pick bows to place on all of your packaging?? I am going to HAVE to get them all now!! They are all so cute and I really like eyeshadows!! Well there goes all my money! Lol Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gahhhhhh!  That bottom left palette is screaming my name, slapping me in the face every time I glance at the tab and yelling, "BUUYYYY MEEEEEE!!!!"
 
I have a feeling I'm going to lose this battle.

IKR?  Ugh.  The only reason part of me is saying "no" is because I don't like lip gloss.  I have a feeling I will place an order for this set within the next 12 hours.  Self-control is overrated anyhow, right?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
IKR?  Ugh.  The only reason part of me is saying "no" is because I don't like lip gloss.  I have a feeling I will place an order for this set within the next 12 hours.  Self-control is overrated anyhow, right?

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tarte--really--why on earth did you pick bows to place on all of your packaging?? I am going to HAVE to get them all now!! They are all so cute and I really like eyeshadows!! Well there goes all my money! Lol

I'm picturing us all holding hands and stepping into this circle of doom together!  At least it's a gorgeous blush-filled circle of doom.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 25, 2013)

Also, there's a 6-piece Benefit gift today with $35 purchase at Ulta!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, there's a 6-piece Benefit gift today with $35 purchase at Ulta!!!

Aaaaaaaand BOOOM!  There goes my money.


----------



## Seven (Sep 25, 2013)

I had deleted that Benefit email, but now that I've seen this Ulta kit... I think I'm going to buying something I don't want/need. Is it strange that I want the Gorgeous Getaways badly just to give it away as a gift?


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 25, 2013)

I really want the Tarte set from Ulta! I found a picture on Instagram of it from user *tarababyz*:


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 25, 2013)

> I really want the Tarte set from Ulta! I found a picture on Instagram of it from user *tarababyz*:


 Wowwwwwww the set is soooo tempting!


----------



## nillabee (Sep 25, 2013)

> I really want the Tarte set from Ulta! I found a picture on Instagram of it from user *tarababyz*:


 OMG if I don't get this set I'm going to freak out lol. I stopped by Ulta today and still no luck. I was going to order it but heard Ulta shipping was a nightmare plus I would still love to see swatches!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG if I don't get this set I'm going to freak out lol. I stopped by Ulta today and still no luck. I was going to order it but heard Ulta shipping was a nightmare plus I would still love to see swatches!

I've never had a problem with Ulta's shipping!  For me, it's always been about four business days. Have no fear- buy the gorgeousness that is this palette.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 26, 2013)

I just wanted to mention quickly that Tarte has some amazing kits on QVC. I posted the link on the coupons, and deals forum. OMG they are so beautiful.


----------



## glitteraddict (Sep 26, 2013)

LOVE that Ulta kit!!


----------



## Seven (Sep 26, 2013)

How is Tarte's shadow quality usually?


----------



## nadia210 (Sep 26, 2013)

Omg it look so beautiful I am so happy I ordered this I won't be getting mine until next Wednesday but I am happy Tara has it that means a video will be up soon


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm looking through Tarte reviews and it seems like many palettes are made in China. Seriously?!?


----------



## nillabee (Sep 26, 2013)

> I'm looking through Tarte reviews and it seems like many palettes are made in China. Seriously?!?


 I saw that somewhere too. I'm wondering if it's just the actual plastic/boxes etc or if it's the actual makeup as well.


----------



## nillabee (Sep 26, 2013)

> How is Tarte's shadow quality usually?


 I have one of tartes box shadows called "in the buff" and I love it. I don't even need a primer. I've been reaching for it over my UD palettes lately... However that's how it usually is when you get a new toy lol


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm looking through Tarte reviews and it seems like many palettes are made in China. Seriously?!?

I saw that somewhere too. I'm wondering if it's just the actual plastic/boxes etc or if it's the actual makeup as well. 
I'm pretty sure that it's only the packaging. Tarte is endorsed by PETA.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm pretty sure that it's only the packaging. Tarte is endorsed by PETA.

That's good to hear. A review on Sephora's blush palette said it was made in China, but perhaps the buyer just saw that the packaging was made in China.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone was wondering, I've been calling the post office every day and each time they say they can't find it, then ask me for the tracking number and my contact info and tell me that they'll call back the next morning, and then not call. I just called the Rouge hotline and they are reshipping the Lipsurgence set to my house.
Great! Thank you Sephora. They have great customer service.

P.S. Update on my wedding album.. I still don't have it. ;-(


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is Tarte's shadow quality usually?
Decent. They are not as good as Urban Decay or Lorac Pro palette quality, but they are decent quality. What I don't love about them is that they have a ton of fall out and it gets all over your pan of shadows. Something else is the colors I had weren't the most pigmented unless you put a nice primer under it.

The cream shadows are nice. I had one from years ago that I adored, but it dried out. When I tried to re-order the color Tarte told me they no longer carry that exact color shade.

One thing quickly is.. if you do want to try Tarte makeup as I said above QVC has some great kits out. The reason I like QVC is just because of how amazing there customer service is. If you don't like it just send it back at any point. They have taken products back that I ordered a year before but that just didn't work for my skin.

Okay done with my QVC plug. You can get the kits anywhere you want to.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Seven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is Tarte's shadow quality usually?
I have the Puttin' on the Glitz set, and the quality was great to me. I've heard people complain about them before on the internet, but I haven't experienced fallout or nonpigmentation.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

I actually like these more than I thought I would!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 28, 2013)

I think they all look SO GOOD on you!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually like these more than I thought I would!


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they all look SO GOOD on you!!!
Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was surprised how wearable the neutral ones were because they normally wash me out, but they're like an orange-nude, so it's not too bad.


----------



## nillabee (Sep 28, 2013)

> I actually like these more than I thought I would! Beautiful!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree! I can't wait to get it ðŸ˜


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree! I can't wait to get it ðŸ˜
I think you would like these so much more than the ones you purchased before since you didn't really like those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm already trading away the tint neutral but now I'm curious to see what the other one looks like on me. So far I've only worn Lovely and I really like it! The rest of them are sitting untouched in there box.



> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was surprised how wearable the neutral ones were because they normally wash me out, but they're like an orange-nude, so it's not too bad.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2013)

> I think you would like these so much more than the ones you purchased before since you didn't really like those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hopefully! I'll give Tarte another chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you need to try the UK ones (rimmel &amp; bourjois in particular) sooo good.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm already trading away the tint neutral but now I'm curious to see what the other one looks like on me. So far I've only worn Lovely and I really like it! The rest of them are sitting untouched in there box.
I think a lot of the shades are very wearable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's some on me that I posted on my blog, lol.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hopefully! I'll give Tarte another chance




you need to try the UK ones (rimmel &amp; bourjois in particular) sooo good.

I want to! but I have no way of getting it at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I'm waiting for the Revlon Matte Balms!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They look amazing!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2013)

> I want to! but I have no way of getting it at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I'm waiting for the Revlon Matte Balms!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They look amazing!


 Ohhh; Im on the hunt for those and the le maybelline color tattoos on Monday.. Shipping is a pain from US to UK and back but so worth it! Msg me if you really want them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm getting another box towards the beginning of Dec.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhh; Im on the hunt for those and the le maybelline color tattoos on Monday.. Shipping is a pain from US to UK and back but so worth it! Msg me if you really want them



i'm getting another box towards the beginning of Dec.
I want those Maybelline matte Color Tattoos too! Where are you going to look at? BB&amp;B doesn't have them yet, I checked yesterday D: It's okay, let's hope they someday make it to the US! haha.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hopefully! I'll give Tarte another chance



you need to try the UK ones (rimmel &amp; bourjois in particular) sooo good.
lol you totally just inspired me to ask one of my friends in the UK if she wants to do another makeup swap. I haven't even touched half the stuff she sent me last time, but... want!

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think a lot of the shades are very wearable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's some on me that I posted on my blog, lol.









Those all look so great on you! Is it weird I'm even more tempted to buy this set now even though I can tell from your swatches that only glee, destined, and enamored would work with my pigmented lips+current ridiculously dark tan? I'm just such a sucker for minis.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2013)

> I want those Maybelline matte Color Tattoos too! Where are you going to look at? BB&amp;B doesn't have them yet, I checked yesterday D: It's okay, let's hope they someday make it to the US! haha.


 I'll be checking my Rite Aid, Walgreens, and BB&amp;B that usually gets stuff 1st.. Rimmel takes forever to land over here (ppl are still waiting for the foundation) and Bourjois is UK.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'll be checking my Rite Aid, Walgreens, and BB&amp;B that usually gets stuff 1st.. Rimmel takes forever to land over here (ppl are still waiting for the foundation) and Bourjois is UK.
Lol yeah I meant waiting for Rimmel to get here. I went to BB&amp;B in Mountain View, San Francisco &amp; Dublin, but didn't see it. If you find it, lmk so I can go too! lol.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol you totally just inspired me to ask one of my friends in the UK if she wants to do another makeup swap. I haven't even touched half the stuff she sent me last time, but... want!

Those all look so great on you! Is it weird I'm even more tempted to buy this set now even though I can tell from your swatches that only glee, destined, and enamored would work with my pigmented lips+current ridiculously dark tan? I'm just such a sucker for minis.
Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe you can wait to see if they still have it when sales come around?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2013)

> lol you totally just inspired me to ask one of my friends in the UK if she wants to do another makeup swap. I haven't even touched half the stuff she sent me last time, but... want! Those all look so great on you! Is it weird I'm even more tempted to buy this set now even though I can tell from your swatches that only glee, destined, and enamored would work with my pigmented lips+current ridiculously dark tan?Â I'm just such a sucker for minis.


 Lia! How could I not see your comment?! Definitely ask her.. All of my UK friends are so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2013)

> Lol yeah I meant waiting for Rimmel to get here. I went to BB&amp;B in Mountain View, San Francisco &amp; Dublin, but didn't see it. If you find it, lmk so I can go too! lol.


 I'll probably grab all of the color tattoos.. Haha i tend to do that with LE stuff that I truly want


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lia! How could I not see your comment?! Definitely ask her.. All of my UK friends are so nice





I probably posted while you were replying haha. I've known her for years, I'm sure she'll be happy to send some stuff my way in exchange for some American stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe you can wait to see if they still have it when sales come around?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'll probably do that! I may be a sucker for minis, but I'm an even bigger sucker for sales haha!


----------



## Sakura83 (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh gosh, I saw the Ulta Tarte Holiday set  in my email a few days ago and ended up breaking my "no buying makeup this month" rule. There goes that lol. On an ausome note, I was going to buy the Sephora Tarte set because I have never gotten one in the past but I'am so glad I didn't! This set imo is much better to my liking. Can't wait!


----------



## nillabee (Sep 28, 2013)

> Oh gosh, I saw the Ulta Tarte Holiday setÂ Â in my email a few days ago and ended up breaking my "no buying makeup this month" rule. There goes that lol. On an ausome note, I was going to buy the Sephora Tarte set because I have never gotten one in the past but I'am so glad I didn't! This set imo is much better to my liking. Can't wait!Â


 So you ordered the ulta tarte gorgeous getaway palette? Let us know how you like it!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually like these more than I thought I would!





Love them all very pretty!


----------



## madeupMegan (Sep 29, 2013)

Placed my order for the Lipsurgence set this morning! Waiting on the bestsellers set as a bday or Xmas gift (since it's more reasonably priced)


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 29, 2013)

> I actually like these more than I thought I would!


 Lucky! And I'm jealous! Each shade look great on you! By the way, what is your MAC, MUF, chanel, Dior foundation shade? Just want to know if mine is of close shade to yours to determine if it would be a great buy for me before I splurge. Looking at how great it look on you makes me want to buy the product. I wish it will look good on me too ;(


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lucky! And I'm jealous! Each shade look great on you!

By the way, what is your MAC, MUF, chanel, Dior foundation shade? Just want to know if mine is of close shade to yours to determine if it would be a great buy for me before I splurge. Looking at how great it look on you makes me want to buy the product. I wish it will look good on me too ;(

I'm NC 30 - NC 35 on MAC &amp; I'm 123 on MUFE foundation. &amp; thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imelysa (Sep 29, 2013)

*kinda side note

http://us.asos.com/Bourjois-Color-Boost-Lipstick/10wolr/?iid=3254646&amp;SearchQuery=bourjois&amp;sh=0&amp;pge=0&amp;pgesize=36&amp;sort=-1&amp;clr=Redsunrise&amp;mporgp=L0JvdXJqb2lzL0JvdXJqb2lzLUNvbG91ci1Cb29zdC1MaXBzdGljay9Qcm9kLw..

http://www.echemist.co.uk/p-bourjois-color-boost-lip-crayon

both of these websites ship free to the US and carry the Bourjois Color boost lip crayon which i looooooove and highly recommend


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2013)

> *kinda side note http://us.asos.com/Bourjois-Color-Boost-Lipstick/10wolr/?iid=3254646&amp;SearchQuery=bourjois&amp;sh=0&amp;pge=0&amp;pgesize=36&amp;sort=-1&amp;clr=Redsunrise&amp;mporgp=L0JvdXJqb2lzL0JvdXJqb2lzLUNvbG91ci1Cb29zdC1MaXBzdGljay9Qcm9kLw.. http://www.echemist.co.uk/p-bourjois-color-boost-lip-crayon both of these websites ship free to the US and carry the Bourjois Color boost lip crayon which i looooooove and highly recommend


 Yesss! They're my fav. at the moment! You don't get the buy 1 get 1 50% off like you do in the UK but the pencils are worth every penny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 30, 2013)

> > Lucky! And I'm jealous! Each shade look great on you! By the way, what is your MAC, MUF, chanel, Dior foundation shade? Just want to know if mine is of close shade to yours to determine if it would be a great buy for me before I splurge. Looking at how great it look on you makes me want to buy the product. I wish it will look good on me too ;(
> 
> 
> I'm NC 30 - NC 35 on MAC &amp; I'm 123 on MUFE foundation. &amp; thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Whoa! We are of the same shade! I have to get this set! I'm sooooo excited!!!! I better go and order now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole (Sep 30, 2013)

Be still my beating heart! Those Tarte collections are gorgeous!!!â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the collections that are shown. Surprisingly I have yet to try Tarte.


----------



## Amor Torres (Oct 2, 2013)

There is a lip surgence!!! Its available at Ulta, QVC and Macy's website.  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5890194   Thats the Ulta link! Enjoy!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 2, 2013)

I got the email today. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Oct 2, 2013)

I finally ordered the Thoughtful Treasures set from Sephora and it should arrive tomorrow ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 3, 2013)

I just received my Gorgeous Getaways palette. O to the M to the G.  So gorgeous!  Worth every penny! 



Spoiler







The quality cardboard box has a nice weight to it.





Unfortunately, my camera didn't catch the beauty of these blushes. Upper left; looks and swatches like Exposed to me. Upper right: the only satin finish blush: a beautiful peach.  Lower left: a matte dusty rose.  Lower right: matte punchy corally pink.









I like how the back of each palette has the names.





The empty palette is magnetized. 









The glosses are named Czech Me Out, New York Minute, and When in Rome.  They smell minty, just like Buxom and Moxie glosses. 


Needless to say, I am in LOVE.  This is the best purchase I've made in a long time. One happy girl here!


----------



## rachelxoxo (Oct 3, 2013)

I love the lip set so much. I'm sharing with my mom like I did last year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 3, 2013)

I just did my makeup with the Gorgeous Getaways palette.  I really like Tarte shadows!  Not powdery at all, although some are ultra soft. The opacity may not be as intense as Urban Decay, but that's not necessarily bad.  I used the upper right eye palette, a matte vanilla from the bottom left palette, and the blush from the upper left palette.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 3, 2013)

> I just did my makeup with the Gorgeous Getaways palette. Â I really like Tarte shadows! Â Not powdery at all, althoughÂ some are ultra soft.Â The opacity may not be as intense as Urban Decay, but that's not necessarily bad. Â I used the upper rightÂ eye palette, a matte vanilla from the bottom left palette, and the blush from the upper left palette.Â


 Lovely!


----------



## nillabee (Oct 3, 2013)

> I just received my Gorgeous Getaways palette. O to the M to the G. Â So gorgeous! Â Worth every penny!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Needless to say, I am in LOVE. Â This is the best purchase I've made in a long time. One happy girl here! I just saw this post with the details!! That's so awesome. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did my makeup with the Gorgeous Getaways palette.  I really like Tarte shadows!  Not powdery at all, although some are ultra soft. The opacity may not be as intense as Urban Decay, but that's not necessarily bad.  I used the upper right eye palette, a matte vanilla from the bottom left palette, and the blush from the upper left palette. 









You look fabulous!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!  I am thirty-one and I am a little self-conscious of the laugh-lines.   Don't worry, I intend to age gracefully!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, everyone!  I am thirty-one and I am a little self-conscious of the laugh-lines.   Don't worry, I intend to age gracefully!

What!?! You look so young!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What!?! You look so young!

I pick the right pictures. ;-)  Thanks!


----------



## nillabee (Oct 3, 2013)

> Thanks, everyone! Â I am thirty-one and I am a little self-conscious of the laugh-lines.  Â Don't worry, I intend to age gracefully!


 Ummm I don't believe you're 31!!! You are gorgeous!! I thought you were like 18! Give me your secrets lol! I'm 33 and I know what you mean about the lines... I've been putting on eye cream like crazy lately!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nillabee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ummm I don't believe you're 31!!! You are gorgeous!! I thought you were like 18! Give me your secrets lol! I'm 33 and I know what you mean about the lines... I've been putting on eye cream like crazy lately!

Well thank you so much!  But honestly, if you zoomed in you'd be able to see that I am 31. (Please don't zoom in.




)  I used to tan in beds all the time in college, and I am grateful that my skin hasn't shown it too much.  I use spf and I moisturize all the time.  I tone my skin with witch hazel... and I laugh way too much.  I think my children keep me young!


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 4, 2013)

> I just received my Gorgeous Getaways palette. O to the M to the G. Â So gorgeous! Â Worth every penny!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Needless to say, I am in LOVE. Â This is the best purchase I've made in a long time. One happy girl here! . How's the consistency of the glosses? Is it sticky at all? For reference I think Buxom glosses are a bit sticky


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


. How's the consistency of the glosses? Is it sticky at all? For reference I think Buxom glosses are a bit sticky

Yes, they are sticky: Buxom lip gloss sticky, not Stila Lip Glaze sticky.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, they are sticky: Buxom lip gloss sticky, not Stila Lip Glaze sticky. 

bleh!  thanks...yah I can't figure out why people like the Stila Lip glaze OR UD's Lip Junkie..i can handle Buxom, but would prefer a non-sticky lip gloss in general!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
bleh!  thanks...yah I can't figure out why people like the Stila Lip glaze OR UD's Lip Junkie..i can handle Buxom, but would prefer a non-sticky lip gloss in general!  

Yes- if drugstore brands can do it, (i.e. Maybelline and Revlon) so can they!  I don't hate the glosses by any means, but I wish they were a tad more punchy and opaque.


----------



## saku (Oct 4, 2013)

So...I was gonna order the lipsurgence set from the Tarte website with the 20% off coupon code. But apparently, the set is ineligible for the discount?! :'(


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 4, 2013)

That's such a bummer! When the holiday sets first came out I was playing Cart Tetris between sephora and Tarte and I was able to apply the 20% when I signed up for the newsletter



> So...I was gonna order the lipsurgence set from the Tarte website with the 20% off coupon code. But apparently, the set is ineligible for the discount?! :'(


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...I was gonna order the lipsurgence set from the Tarte website with the 20% off coupon code. But apparently, the set is ineligible for the discount?! :'(

I tried to do that too. 



   oh well. i'm still going to end up getting it anyway lol.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 29, 2013)

Check this out: http://m.sephora.com/lipsurgence-collectors-set-P383801?skuId=1572718


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check this out:

http://m.sephora.com/lipsurgence-collectors-set-P383801?skuId=1572718
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!!!!!! I MUST HAVE THIS!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check this out:

http://m.sephora.com/lipsurgence-collectors-set-P383801?skuId=1572718
OMG!!!!! I want it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 29, 2013)

I NEED THIS.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check this out:

http://m.sephora.com/lipsurgence-collectors-set-P383801?skuId=1572718
omg, what a dream set. I'm going to have to hunt down some deals for this or pray it goes on like QVC as a flex pay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wow.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 29, 2013)

If anyone wants to see swatches of Tarte's Pure Delight 8 pc LipSurgence Set! It'll be under the spoiler!


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone know where were the Gorgeous Getaways palette eyeshadows and blushes were made?

Thanks!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know where were the Gorgeous Getaways palette eyeshadows and blushes were made?

Thanks!
Heaven?


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 29, 2013)

Lolz.. I've heard the kits are made in China vs the individuals ones that are made in the USA.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 30, 2013)

> Lolz.. I've heard the kits are made in China vs the individuals ones that are made in the USA.


 I have it at the house right now so I'll tell you later in a bit and post swatches. I do remember that the golden bow compact palette had a sticker and it says made in china.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 30, 2013)

As for the $100 something lip set; i wished that there wasn't joy, charmed, enchanted, energy, plus lighter ones since they tend to not show up on me. So definitely a pass; i did get the Tarte lip set that was $38


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Not that I needed it or could really afford it I bought the Tarte of Giving set that comes with the eye shadow palette, glosses, blush, maracja oil, eye cream, cheek stain and mascara.  Love it .  Worth it.  Only getting this one set (unless someone gets me one for Christmas).  The only other thing I might buy myself is the lip surgence set, otherwise it goes on the Christmas list.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lolz.. I've heard the kits are made in China vs the individuals ones that are made in the USA.

ahhh it is made in china... let me send a pic in a bit!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

QVC is indeed releasing some sets too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.qvc.com/tarte-Special-Edition-Holiday-4-pc-Amazonian-Clay-Blush-Set-Beauty.product.A237940.html?sc=A237940-Targeted&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-4-_-A237940&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/40/a237940.001?$uslarge$

Just ordered 2; 1 for me and 1 for my sis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  QVC is indeed releasing some sets too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.qvc.com/tarte-Special-Edition-Holiday-4-pc-Amazonian-Clay-Blush-Set-Beauty.product.A237940.html?sc=A237940-Targeted&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-4-_-A237940&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/40/a237940.001?$uslarge$

Just ordered 2; 1 for me and 1 for my sis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no! something else I want! &gt;_&lt; I've been waiting for a blush set from Tarte lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> Oh no! something else I want! &gt;_&lt; I've been waiting for a blush set from Tarte lol


 That blush set is actually on tartecosmetics.com MINUS the brush. They replaced the brush with another mini blush which is great.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2013)

Did anyone else see this? Free glamazon with a purchase of ANY holiday set! Today only!




Eta: code is Glam13


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That blush set is actually on tartecosmetics.com MINUS the brush. They replaced the brush with another mini blush which is great.
I saw that one on Tarte website but the 4 blushes is definitely the one I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that shade in 'Meaningful' looks fabulous.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 6, 2013)

> ahhh it is made in china... let me send a pic in a bit!


 That's for letting me know. I already purchased the individual exposed blush and matte park ave princess. Btw when I was in sephora , I compared individual park ave princess and in the holiday set and they look different shades. Maybe it's because they ate manufactured in different countries


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> Did anyone else see this? Free glamazon with a purchase of ANY holiday set! Today only!
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: code is Glam13


 Good deal! The lipsticks are BUTTERY! I have them in Fierce, Foxy, Inspired, Playful, Timeless, and Wild.. I might have Whimsy too but I'm unsure of that.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> I saw that one on Tarte website but the 4 blushes is definitely the one I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that shade in 'Meaningful' looks fabulous.


 I can't wait til Nov. 18 for more stuff.. Check out their youtube channel.. Already posting swatches!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> That's for letting me know. I already purchased the individual exposed blush and matte park ave princess. Btw when I was in sephora , I compared individual park ave princess and in the holiday set and they look different shades. Maybe it's because they ate manufactured in different countries


 How weird.. I have a couple of Park Ave. Princess so I'll definitely have to swatch and see when I to go home. What is noticeably different?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 6, 2013)

They're releasing more stuff on the 18???? There are 2 different formulas of Park Ave Princess, one is mineral. Maybe that's why?


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's for letting me know. I already purchased the individual exposed blush and matte park ave princess. Btw when I was in sephora , I compared individual park ave princess and in the holiday set and they look different shades. Maybe it's because they ate manufactured in different countries
there's two versions! One is matte is one is shimmer.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> They're releasing more stuff on the 18???? There are 2 different formulas of Park Ave Princess, one is mineral. Maybe that's why?


 Yes they'll be on QVC on the 18th; they posted some swatches on their youtube channel.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  QVC is indeed releasing some sets too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.qvc.com/tarte-Special-Edition-Holiday-4-pc-Amazonian-Clay-Blush-Set-Beauty.product.A237940.html?sc=A237940-Targeted&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-4-_-A237940&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/40/a237940.001?$uslarge$

Just ordered 2; 1 for me and 1 for my sis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Woohoo!  The only thing I wanted from all of Tarte's holiday sets was the blush set.  I never pulled the trigger because I already have a blush from Tarte almost the same as the pink one and I already have a blush brush I love so it wasn't worth it to me since I only wanted half of the items.

But with this set I know I'll use 3/4 of the blushes and I love those colors!

Must have!  Yay!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 6, 2013)

I need that Lipsurgence set. I was thinking abt the collector's set, but I don't think it's worth the money.


----------



## kimheartddub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm definitely interested in the Tarte blush set on QVC! I'm been wanting to try their blushes. I'll wait til they present it on air so I can see the colors. I have the holiday TSV too (I got the item number early) and I'm liking it but not exactly sure all the e/s colors are me. I love their creamy consistency!


----------



## bergcd (Nov 7, 2013)

can you post a pic of it?


----------



## kimheartddub (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bergcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

can you post a pic of it?


Is that question for me hun? Copying and pasting the pic of the Tarte holiday TSV isn't working for me. But here is the link with the item number: http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?partNumber=A252459&amp;storeId=10251&amp;ISMOBILE=false&amp;langId=-1&amp;catalogId=10151&amp;viewType=gallery&amp;sc=A252459-ISRC&amp;pageSize=96&amp;keyword=A252459&amp;ddkey=http:CatalogSearch


----------



## bergcd (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey ladies!  Just FYI tarte's Bow &amp; Go set is QVC's "today's special value."  Looks like a great deal -- thought you might be interested!

http://www.qvc.com/TSV.content.html


----------



## izzi917 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I'm definitely interested in the Tarte blush set on QVC! I'm been wanting to try their blushes. I'll wait til they present it on air so I can see the colors. I have the holiday TSV too (I got the item number early) and I'm liking it but not exactly sure all the e/s colors are me. I love their creamy consistency!


 Their blushes are amazing. I highly reccomend them. I love them. Think ill be picking up the set WBC is offering today for 49 bucks. Can't make up my mind. I was going to buy a couple Dior lipsticks today for Christmas. But I could easily just substitute the tarte glosses for the Dior lipstick really. So I can't decided. Arrrg choices, choices. I love Tarte, so I do reccomend their blush!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzi917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Their blushes are amazing. I highly reccomend them. I love them. Think ill be picking up the set WBC is offering today for 49 bucks. Can't make up my mind. I was going to buy a couple Dior lipsticks today for Christmas. But I could easily just substitute the tarte glosses for the Dior lipstick really. So I can't decided. Arrrg choices, choices. I love Tarte, so I do reccomend their blush!!!
its suuuuuch a good deal!!! do it!


----------



## lolaan (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh... that looks cool!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Gahhhh! I bought the Tarte of giving set from Sephora, love it, but a lot of the eyeshadow shades are similar to the ones I already have in the Tarte puttin' on the glitz set that I scored on sephora earlier this year. I'm eyeing the gorgeous getaways Ulta set and the carried away set they have on the Tarte website. Which one?! Or both? Lol!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gahhhh! I bought the Tarte of giving set from Sephora, love it, but a lot of the eyeshadow shades are similar to the ones I already have in the Tarte puttin' on the glitz set that I scored on sephora earlier this year.

I'm eyeing the gorgeous getaways Ulta set and the carried away set they have on the Tarte website. Which one?! Or both? Lol!

the ULTA set is gorgeous.. i have swatches on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i suggest getting the Sephora set instead of the old set too.. I should start posting reviews on mainly all of Tarte's holiday sets soon including the QVC on my blog!


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 21, 2013)

If this is somewhere buried in the thread and I missed it I apologize, but has anyone compared the Lipsurgence set this year to last year's? The colors kind of look the same in the box even though they're called something different. I loved last years but don't want to get this year's if they're not that much different all around.


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 21, 2013)

> the ULTA set is gorgeous.. i have swatches on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i suggest getting the Sephora set instead of the old set too.. I should start posting reviews on mainly all of Tarte's holiday sets soon including the QVC on my blog!


 Thank you! I think I may have stumbled upon your blog in my googling for swatches lol! I just can't decide if the Ulta sets eyeshadow colors are different enough from the Sephora set that I already got. I think the blushes are the big "sell" for me on the Ulta set, plus that interchangeable compact is adorable!


----------



## stefflg79 (Nov 22, 2013)

I keep thinking about the Lipsurgence Holiday set, but not sure how many I can wear. I am warm toned and need yellow based colors. How many of the lippies are for warm tones and how many for cool tones? Thanks in advanced ladies!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stefflg79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep thinking about the Lipsurgence Holiday set, but not sure how many I can wear. I am warm toned and need yellow based colors. How many of the lippies are for warm tones and how many for cool tones? Thanks in advanced ladies!

Hey, I'm dark skinned and aggressively golden undertoned lol, so here are some swatches for you. I was actually able to wear all of the colours, which I found really crazy since most nudes I wind up having to throw away.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm medium with yellow undertones and pigmented lips. I traded away all the nudes. Most of the pinks didn't even show up on me (kinda matched or blended into my natural lip color). I like the "red" colors. Overall, this was probably my more regrettable purchases of the year. At least they traded very well!



> Hey, I'm dark skinned and aggressively golden undertonedÂ lol, so here are some swatches for you. I was actually able to wear all of the colours, which I found really crazy since most nudes I wind up having to throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Â


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

[@]usofjessamerica[/@] That's what scared me to death about getting this set, cause that's how things usually turn out for me, but I got cause I knew if I didn't like it Sephora has an awesome return policy. I was pleasantly surprised by this, the only colour that I had any issue with was a brown shade that blended right into my lips, it's the third from the top in that picture, and the one right under it which is a cool toned pink, but it was so sheer that I could wear it anyway and it didn't look horrid. Everything else was lovely. I love Tarte but I'm usually disappointed in their stuff cause they don't really have a great shade range for more pigmented ladies, I judge a cosmetics company based on whether or not they have foundations that I can wear, so my love affair with Tarte is pretty much over.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

@Prtylitlesyko I ended up gifting or trading a majority because I was too lazy to make a return and liked the ones that DID work enough to keep the whole set. i should've returned it though..but I was super excited about it and really wanted to try lipsurgences anyway!


----------

